# Looking for someone to print Sublimated Jersey



## Help me (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there anyone that can point me in th right direction? I am looking for someone to print my sublimated fishing jerseys with my sponsors. Here's a link below of what I am looking for. These seem expensive, over $150/ea and about 6 weeks to produce. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Larger View


----------



## Help me (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in Nashville, TN.


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

I know acouple companies that do this for Softball Teams and they run about $55 ea for a Teams Order...but then you have to add the setup costs which I'm not familiar with how much that is, but I know it's atleats $75....but for 1 shirt, I coudl see it being $150.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

I would contact Mondo at Animal Paintball | Welcome

Here is a link for fishing jersey samples - 

Animal Paintball | CUSTOM | TEAM DISCOUNTS


----------



## wchang (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a couple of companies in the Vancouver, B.C. area who produce a lot of custom jerseys for major cycling teams etc. These are usually full front and back prints. One company is Team Clothing in Vancouver and the other is ATAC Sportswear. Good luck


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out AK Apparel - Custom Cycling Jerseys & Apparel and see if they can help.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Unless you are talking about just adding the graphics to the shirt, the process is pretty detailed. You first start off with templates that you add the graphics to. Then you print the transfers out on wide format printer (54" is required if you want to do a XXL long sleeve jersey). Then you need an oversize flat heat press (minimum cost is around $7,500) to cure each panel at a time or you invest in a roll-to-roll heat press (where the cost gets even higher). After the transfer is on the fabric, you then have to cut the fabric down and sew each of the panels together. When you look at all the panels (includings cuffs and collars), this can take a long time to do.

I know of a couple of companies that do this work. One even has a fully automated shop when a machine cuts the fabric - pretty sweet setup, but they only do large runs. A smaller shop I know does primarily paintball jerseys and they charge well over a $100 a piece. 

If this is not in your price range, you might want to see if you can source the blank jerseys from an apparel distributor and print the transfers yourself. Not sure if you will find the jerseys already made though. 

Good luck with your search.

Mark


----------



## tranman (Aug 12, 2007)

www.eye2eye.org Cheap and super fast turn around...he'd probably have them shipped out within a week.


----------



## Promotech (May 20, 2008)

if you have a company close to your location that does it, its usually the easiest way to let them produce the shirts for you. If you have noone close by, in china you can find some nice companies for team apparel, cycling wear and performance shirts.


----------

